# Nefer kidded with Quads!- pics added 3-31



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in Canada and haven't seen them but my Goat sitter said all 4 look healthy 
and are nursing!  

My goat sitter is the teenage son of a neighbor who is a third generation goat 
farmer and they have 300 goats at their place. I am glad they are in good hands 
He said he cannot remember a set of quads born to meat goats at his place. 

Kiko doe, Boer sire. I am very excited! 

Pictures posted as soon as I can get them.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

Congrats! Good luck and can't wait for pics! :stars:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

Wow! Congrats, and can't wait to see the pictures!! :clap: :leap: :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

Congrats on the babies I can't wait till you get home and have some pictures


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

Congrats x4! Wow, a kiko girl with quads? :shocked: Awesome! Glad they are all doing so well, and it sounds like you have the best goat sitter in the world!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

I found out it was four girls. Another one kidded today. That makes 7 does, 1 buck from 3 does in three days.

I should go out of town more often.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

Congrats! Hearing about lots of high multiple births this past week or so. :clap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

wow..congrats~~!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

CONGRATS!!!  :thumb:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Nefer kidded with Quads!*

I got pictures of the quads and the two new ones. :leap: Still do not have pictures of Molly's kids from Monday.

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 









:kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww how sweet! And 4? WOW!!! Congrats on the cuties!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Got pictures of Molly's twins. So in the week I have been gone, three does kidded in three days for a total of 8 kids.

:kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwww they are all so cute.  Lots of girls too....I have to agree you should go out of town more often!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow if I knew it was that easy I will start leaving more ofter.


----------

